# Prime Music on an original (First-Generation) Fire



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I chatted with someone from Amazon this morning to see if I could access the new Prime Music service from my original Kindle Fire.  The answer that I got was that you needed a Fire HD or HDX.  If anyone manages to get the Prime Music working on the older device, please let me know how you did it.
My husband actually has the Prime service and the Fire is the only device that I have registered on his account.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have the original fire also, the very first one that is. I also have the previous version of the HD, 2012. I haven't gotten anything on my HD, haven't tried to check on my Fire. Now I am wondering if the older HD's will get it or only the 2013 versions.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

This really makes me wish that Amazon would stick to numbers for the different models...

The one that I have is from the very first batch of Fires that was ever sold.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, that is the one I have too. Got it as soon as it was up on the site. It still works, although the battery isn't that great anymore. But it still runs smooth and its just so solid. 

Its the same with my HD 8.9. It never got the collections and such and its hard sometimes to explain which one I have with so many version. I know I got that one in 2012 so that is what I call it. The Ofire came out in 2011.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know if it's possible to side load the Amazon Music app from Google Play on the older Fires, but that could work.

I really don't think the software on the older models is going to be updated to include the Prime Music module, but I could be wrong...

Betsy


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Andra said:


> I chatted with someone from Amazon this morning to see if I could access the new Prime Music service from my original Kindle Fire. The answer that I got was that you needed a Fire HD or HDX.


Not true.

My 2nd Generation plain vanilla Kindle Fire updated either yesterday morning or the previous day. I couldn't figure out why until I saw mentions about the streaming music in the afternoon. Checked when I got home from work and sure enough I could listen on the Fire.

Listening to instrumental something or other at the moment.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

readingril said:


> Not true.
> 
> My 2nd Generation plain vanilla Kindle Fire updated either yesterday morning or the previous day. I couldn't figure out why until I saw mentions about the streaming music in the afternoon. Checked when I got home from work and sure enough I could listen on the Fire.
> 
> Listening to instrumental something or other at the moment.


So yours is NOT an HD? . . . but more like the original Fire and it's immediate successor? What's the number of you system version? That should help us nail down what models should get it.

It's definitely being turned on not all at once. My HDX7 does not show it yet, but my HDX8.9 does. Both are on the latest firmware for their generation.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

It's a Fire 2G v10.4.9


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks like Readingril's works since it is the 2nd Gen Fire. I have the very first gen Fire and it doesn't work with that. I checked and it does have the latest software version available for it. Looking on the Amazon website under Help for the 1st Gen Fire, it says

"Prime Music isn't supported on Kindle Fire 1st Generation. For a list of compatible devices that support Prime Music, go to About Prime Music with this link:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_v4_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201530920"

When I click that link, there is a line that says

"Prime members can play Prime Music on compatible devices that support Amazon Music, including Kindle Fire 2nd Generation, HD, and HDX, iOS devices, Android smartphones and tablets (v.4.0 and above), PC, Mac, and the Amazon.com website."

Another place has instructions on how to register your Roku or Samsung device. So, they support other brands but not their own 1st Gen Fire android device. It probably has an obsolete version of Android and its hardware may not support a newer version, or they just don't want to deal with it. That's how it goes with electronics!

ETA: I also have the 8.9HD so I can do the Prime streaming on that....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> I have the newest generation Fire HD and no app for Prime Music. Is there some magic button I need press?


You need to make sure your firmware has the latest update:

HDX 8.9: 14.3.2.3.2
HDX 7: 13.3.2.3.2.
HD 2ndG: 11.3.2.3.2
HD 8.9: 8.4.8 8.4.9
HD 1stG: 7.4.8 7.4.9
Fire 2G: 10.4.8 10.4.9
Fire 1stG: 6.3.2

We had a thread about the HDX updates and the 2013 HD (2nd gen) but it turns out the 2012 models also got an update recently. Once that update is applied, Prime Music will eventually be turned on.

In the settings section of your Fire you should be able to go to "device" and see the status of updates. It'll probably say you have none, but tell it to check. That might kick-start the process.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Prime Music is largely being discussed in this thread as it's not exclusive to the Fire...though perhaps it should be in Fire Talk because the screenshots are all Fire versions.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,186684.0.html

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh, thanks for the link to that thread. I was looking all over (and even did a Search) but couldn't find anything -- thought it was strange no one was talking about it.  I thought Not Quite Kindle was just for off-topic chatting...


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

My Fire HD 8.4.9 has not updated to Amazon Music, I can see it on the Amazon site but it is not showing up in my music tab.  Hoping it updates soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You've synched it, right?

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I just checked and now have Amazon music on my Fire.  It also shows my music on the carousel, not too happy about that but will deal with it.  I think I am going to enjoy Amazon music.


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

To the Mods: Perhaps it would make sense to move the thread in the Not Quite Kindle sub-forum in its entirety to this Fire Talk sub-forum.

I agree with Dragle, Not Quite Kindle seems an odd place for the Prime Music thread. I found it only because I was thinking about opening a thread in this Fire Talk sub-forum announcing my "discovery" of the launch of Prime Music but decided to first do a search on Prime Music because I was surprised nobody was talking about it here (that was early Friday morning before this thread was started).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, it started there when the rumors started and remains there because Prime Music because it isn't limited to Fires: you can listen on other Android devices, iDevices and even your computer.  And, in fact, we do have iDevice people and people who listen on their computers sharing there.  

There's no reason, though, that we couldn't have another thread here that was specific to the Fire.  I can copy my quick user's guide here (and also to the FAQ thread).

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

AS this thread lists the original Fire, I see no reason at all why it shouldn't stay here in the Fire threads.
As of yesterday, my gen 1 Fire still has the old music interface, no upgrade to the new Prime, though my phone has the new Prime interface.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> AS this thread lists the original Fire, I see no reason at all why it shouldn't stay here in the Fire threads.
> As of yesterday, my gen 1 Fire still has the old music interface, no upgrade to the new Prime, though my phone has the new Prime interface.


Well, the question wasn't really about this thread, Bev....it was about a thread in Not Quite Kindle. We've started a thread here that has tips, tricks and questions for using Prime, but this thread about the original Fire is also appropriate and there are no plans to move it.

Gen 1 Fire will not be getting the upgrade, per Amazon's website. They're pretty clear on that. 

Betsy


----------

